# Quincho



## valeban

Hola a todos....
alguien me dice como se traduce la palabra "quincho"


----------



## Outsider

¿No será "guincho" que busca?


----------



## valeban

no, es quincho. si te ayuda, en inglés sería BBQ grill o BBQ area. Se trata de una estructura sin paredes, con techo que está compuesta generalmente por varias mesas y sillas y una parrilla. En la parte externa de las casas o en los clubes.
Quizás ahi ayude más.


----------



## Vanda

Caso se refira a variaçoes disto, então é toldo.

Veja aqui toldos e coberturas.

Caso você se refira apenas ao espaço físico, dizemos área para churrasco.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Caso se refira a variaçoes disto, então é toldo.
> 
> Veja aqui toldos e coberturas.
> 
> Caso você se refira apenas ao espaço físico, dizemos área para churrasco.


Dependedendo do contexto poderia ser ainda:
- Churrasqueira (lugar onde as carnes são "grelhadas" - parrilla;
- Churrascaria (casa ou restaurante onde são servidos churrascos).

Espero ter podido ajudar.


----------



## Julio Rafael

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Dependedendo do contexto poderia ser ainda:
> - Churrasqueira (lugar onde as carnes são "grelhadas" - parrilla;
> - Churrascaria (casa ou restaurante onde são servidos churrascos).
> 
> Espero ter podido ajudar.


En Argentina decimos quincho a una estructura que tiene más que un toldo, tiene techo, paredes, sin embargo es abierto y es utilizado para hacer asados y/o como lugar de estar al aire libre pero protegido del sol o la lluvia.


----------



## Vanda

Neste caso, penso que cobertura (veja na figura que coloquei no meu post acima) é a palavra que procura.


----------



## Cosmic

Según me ha dicho mi profesor , lo que tengo al fondo de mi casa , es una churrasqueira. Es cubierto , tiene paredes , puertas y ventanas , y una parrilla , aunque resulta algo más rústico que el resto de la casa . Pero he visto quinchos que son extremadamente lujosos , por lo cual no dejan de serlo .


----------



## uchi.m

Cosmic said:


> Según me ha dicho mi profesor , lo que tengo al fondo de mi casa , es una churrasqueira. Es cubierto , tiene paredes , puertas y ventanas , y una parrilla , aunque resulta algo más rústico que el resto de la casa.



Isto mais me parece a descrição de uma edícula com churrasqueira.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o DRAE, um "_quincho_" (na Argentina e outros países da América do Sul) é um "coberto com teto de palha sustentado só por colunas, que se usa como resguardo em comidas ao ar livre". 
Também alpendre ou telheiro. 
Respeitando os costumes argentinos, julgo que nossa colega se refere ao que em Espanha se denomina "_carpa_" ou "_toldo_". Verifiquei num dicionário bilingue e diz que uma "_carpa_" é um "toldo de feira", ou seja, uma coberta ou peça de lona ou de outra substância destinada, principalmente, a abrigar do sol e da chuva.
Espero ter podido ajudar.


P.S.- Em Espanha também se usa "_chiringuito_" ou "_merendero_" e acho que em Portugal se corresponde com a palavra "merendeiro", mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## magdala

aqui tem algumas fotos das ditas churrasqueiras. Também é costume chamar-se telheiro ou alpendre com churrasqueira, à área circundante ao forno.
Tomba acho que em português merendeira quer dizer outra coisa: 
do Cast. _merendera_

s. f., pão pequeno, próprio para merendas;
bolsa ou cesta própria para levar a merenda.Esta é a definição do Priberam.


----------



## valeban

Tombatossals said:


> Segundo o DRAE, um "_quincho_" (na Argentina e outros países da América do Sul) é um "coberto com teto de palha sustentado só por colunas, que se usa como resguardo em comidas ao ar livre".
> Também alpendre ou telheiro.
> Respeitando os costumes argentinos, julgo que nossa colega se refere ao que em Espanha se denomina "_carpa_" ou "_toldo_". Verifiquei num dicionário bilingue e diz que uma "_carpa_" é um "toldo de feira", ou seja, uma coberta ou peça de lona ou de outra substância destinada, principalmente, a abrigar do sol e da chuva.
> Espero ter podido ajudar.
> 
> 
> P.S.- Em Espanha também se usa "_chiringuito_" ou "_merendero_" e acho que em Portugal se corresponde com a palavra "merendeiro", mas não tenho certeza.



obrigada!!! serveu de muito a sua ajuda e a de os demais.
O que eu falaba é a imagem que eu estou incluindo agora. Acho que a melhor opção é telheiro
Obrigada de novo


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Podría ser "galpón" en español o galpão  en portugués.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Podría ser "galpón" en español o galpão en portugués.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creio que sim, mas em Portugal não se usa. Parece-me que cá '_telheiro_' seria o mais adequado (embora a cobertura que a gravura mostra não seja de telhas).


----------

